# What to do with old bad gas?



## gginnj (Jul 21, 2006)

I recently had to drain the gas out of my mower, purged the fuel system,
then put in some fresh gas to get it going again.

What to do with the old gas. I've read it's not good to put in a car, esp
if it may have separated into part water (it was part gasahol)?
For now, I added a bunch of kitty litter to it to absorb the liquid, but
now I have a bucket full of flammable kitty litter!!

Aside from putting it in the middle of the yard and throwing a match
into it, what do you do with it? (It's a metal bucket).

Now, question two: I also have a gas can with 40:1 oil/gas mixture.
At the end of the season, can I put that in my car? Or will the oil
gunk up my engine? or is that small amount of oil no big deal?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Only if water got in the gas, would you have water in the gas..... gas that contains ethanol, you'd have to worry about it sucking up any moisture it can. You can throw old gas in your car (as long as there's no water in it) in small amounts and be fine.

You can also harmlessly throw oil/gas mix in your car as well, might actually help lube the upper cylinder walls a bit and clean a little.


As for the kitty litter bomb..... it will evaporate. If the bucket is metal.... set it out in a wide open area and burn it maybe..... but I highly recommend not doing it.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

for future reference.........you can make your gas last awhile longer if you use a stabilizer like STA-BIL


----------

